# Amazing Trilobite beetle and look-alike



## orionmystery (Mar 6, 2012)

My first Trilobite beetle, and I thought it was just another firefly larva just like the one  I found about a month ago 

This was what I found a month ago. I got really excited thinking it was a Trilobte beetle. Turned out it was just a firefly larva, Lampyridae.



Firefly larva Lampyridae IMG_0668 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Firefly larva, Lampyridae IMG_0699 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Firefly larva, Lampyridae IMG_0721 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Now the real Trilobite beetle. Ironically, I wasn't excited when my friend showed me the beetle, thinking it was just another firefly larva 




Trilobite beetle...IMG_2574 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Trilobite beetle...IMG_2586 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Trilobite beetle...IMG_2609 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Trilobite beetle and look-alike : Trilobite beetle and lookalike | Up Close with Nature


----------



## eldruida (Mar 6, 2012)

Great images!!


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, beautiful bugs and images.


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 6, 2012)

I've never seen anything like those crazy-looking bugs. Your second image is my favorite of the six. The limb may as well be my finger... creepy!


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 6, 2012)

Strange creatures.

I hope you had plenty of Poke'balls with you.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe I'll talk the wife into taking a photo safari to Malaysia next year.... Once again, some pretty cool bugs and nice shots!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 6, 2012)

Those are so neat! Great captures!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 6, 2012)

OrionMystery, what's the scale of those bugs?  1 cm or thereabouts, or smaller?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful shots, as always!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for looking and commenting, eldruida, pgriz, PixelRabbit, Infinite_Day, Josh, KyraLamb, Dracaena, Charlie. 

 pgriz - both were about 1.5 inches long.


----------

